

Ask HN: Custom Videos? - dschmidt11

If anyone knows of a company who makes short promo videos for websites, send them my way. I'm looking for (but not limited to) a video like this http://thumb.it/
======
Wyfurl
<http://www.whatdoesyourstartupdo.com>

------
cheeaun
<http://sandwichvideo.com/>

~~~
dschmidt11
perfect, thanks

